# Glee



## bcsweetascandy (Sep 18, 2009)

So I checked this out to see what all the hype was about, and I love it! I think those Acafellas are pretty awesome, lol


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 18, 2009)

I actually really like Glee so far, but I missed the new episode last night! I had homework, so I am just going to have to catch a re-run of the episode!


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 18, 2009)

Glee is seriously my new favorite show! I am so glad that after waiting all summer for the next episode that it lived up to my expectations! I seriously love love love the entire cast and the story!! ;D


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh my god I love Glee! BTW gildedangel u don't have to wait for reruns... I don't think I can go into a lot of detail, but there are some websites u can visit... lol PM me if u want! I live in Canada and all of the shows I love aren't shown here so I have to find another way around!

I love the musical numbers in Glee, and those Vocal Adrenaline kids and their Mercy number? Wow...


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 19, 2009)

I might be the least likely Glee viewer ever since I absolutely abhor musicals and musical numbers, but the rest of the show is just so. damn. amazing.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 19, 2009)

I saw a re-run of the episode I missed and OMG do I love this show! I need to make sure to watch all the new episodes when they come on. I think that it is kind of like a Disney movie, the way that it will go into a "dream sequence" and the person is singing. Much like how Disney characters will burst into song, only more subtle lol.


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Sep 19, 2009)

I saw the cast in r/life yesterday!!

It premiered in Australia on Thursday, but I didn't get a chance to watch it. Anyway, I work in a pretty big shopping mall as you call them in the states and yesterday at about 1pm literally hundreds of ppl ran past my shop like a stampede (which is clearly not a normal thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I looked into the carpark and I cannot tell you how many hundreds of ppl were lining up, and I'm like wth is going on. The cast of glee was there signing autographs. Lol must be good to cause such a fuss after 1 episoide. I would've lined up for their personal security guard though..dammmn


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't particularly like musical type stuff, but I'm in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The song & dance numbers are so cute and funny, and Jane Lynch as Sue is hilarious!  Even my fiance cracked up when she suspended their tanning priviledges LOL.  And Will is just too cute!

I watched the first episode months ago and had been waiting for what seemed forever... hopefully it catches on an gets lots of viewers and stays on for a long, long time


----------



## kariii (Sep 20, 2009)

I like this show so far.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 1, 2009)

*Who watches Glee!?*

I love Glee! It's truly a great new show! Who else watches Glee?


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Who watches Glee!?*

I freaking love Glee! I missed yesterday's episode though, I'll watch it after my test tomorrow!


----------



## JassyFresh (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Who watches Glee!?*

Glee is definitely the BEST show on TV right now hands down!  I love it!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Who watches Glee!?*

i LOVE glee!!! i totally agree, it's one of the best shows on tv right now! i love every character, every episode, the humor, the drama, the quirkiness... i love everything about it!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Who watches Glee!?*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/glee-149699/

A few others of us like the show as well


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Who watches Glee!?*

glee is my addiction i make sure im off of work to watch it


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Who watches Glee!?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/glee-149699/

A few others of us like the show as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how did i miss this thread? i seriously searched "glee" but it said no results.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Who watches Glee!?*

a good friend of mine actually knows dianna argon (quinn) from Glee. they went to homecoming prom together in high school! crazy right? she's from the bay area (which is where i'm from).


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Who watches Glee!?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I freaking love Glee! I missed yesterday's episode though, I'll watch it after my test tomorrow!_

 
you could watch it on hulu! i just watched episodes 1-5 today!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 3, 2009)

Glee: The refreshment in my TV lineup.  While I find that most of the shows that I love have turned to 'darker' spinoffs for lack of better descriptors. Glee while not being goodytwoshoes is perfectly upbeat and cheesy in the way that I absolutely adore.  It's  something much needed in my TV lineup.  It of course doesn't hurt that I've always daydreamed of a life like that, singing, with amazing artists. If only I had the talent.  I'm actually d/ling some of the songs on itunes right now.  There's nothing really more 'me' than my love of music.  I love music, I love teen drama's .

- End Gush Session-


----------



## Kragey (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there seriously no thread for Glee here?!

My God, I love this show. Even if it is, in many ways, formulaic and predictable, it makes me laugh hysterically and I love the covers. Plus, they do--on occasion--manage to throw me a real curveball. Like, (SPOILER) Kurt's dad actually accepting that his son is gay (SPOILER)...it made me think of how hard it was for me and many of my friends, growing up, to accept our sexuality and feel comfortable in our own skin, mostly due to the lack of support. Kurt and his dad are pretty much my favorite characters. 

Although, I gotta say, I am getting a LITTLE sick of the creators sticking their head up Lea Michele's ass. I say this constantly: Lea has a beautiful voice and she's very talented, but there are 11 other kids in the Glee Club, and several other talented singers, so UTILIZE THEM! Don't just do one "very special episode" with each one, then focus mainly on Lea and two or three other characters! Utilize their talent! And I have to add that, while pretty, Lea's voice is a bit overrated...I think a lot of belting just about impresses everybody, but as a huge fan of musical theater and Bollywood, I have to tell you that I greatly prefer emotion over a big belt voice, if I have to choose between the two.

Again, Lea Michele is a lovely girl with a lovely voice; it's the creators that are annoying me. I mean, every time Rachel has a hissyfit and acts like a brat, everybody else acts like she has a valid point and kow-tows to her. VERY annoying, and as you can tell by my ranting, it's kind of ruining the show for me.

BUT ANYWAY. LOL! So, any other Gleeks here?

And can I get a hollah at my girl Sue Sylvester? "You'd better watch out, or your husband's gonna get snatched by a ginger pygmy with eyes like a bushbaby." OMFG, classic!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 13, 2009)

Omg how Sue C's it, sooo great. 

I'm a tad disappointed that Rachel and the kid with the mohawk didn't really go anywhere, I thought they would have been super cute together. And Mrs. Schuster is such a nut job! Omg


----------



## Manda-la (Nov 13, 2009)

OMG. I LOVE GLEE. The hiatus was killing me I swear. I totally agree with you on the the too much Rachel... I do really like her though, but I really enjoyed the air time with Artie, and especially where they were going with the Artie/Tina thing... So mad at Tina about the faking the stuttering thing. And the Quinn/Puck moments... But I loved Rachel/Puck... And Kurt is amazing. I love the character development they had with his dad going on in this episode. AND WICKED. LOVE IT. And Sue in this episode. I think this last episode was so great in terms of development, you just learned so much about some of the characters that don't get as much air time.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 14, 2009)

There's already a Glee thread that was started...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/glee-149699/


----------



## Kragey (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_There's already a Glee thread that was started...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/glee-149699/_

 

When I searched for it and looked through the pages, it didn't show up?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 14, 2009)

I loveeee Glee.. one of the few shows that makes me laugh out loud.
I missed this weeks episode. and its not on rogers on demand yet! errg!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone else watch it? I must admit this is my guilty pleasure, i was so against it, and my sister made me watch a couple episodes and i was hooked. I'm so embarrassed about it but it makes me laugh!


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2010)

So far the new season has started out a bit slow. The Britney Spear episode was good, but the last one about faith was a snoozefest.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2010)

i think glee is good. owever it has slowly been going downhill for me since the second hlaf of the first season. it's still funny and i like the songs... but it feels like your don't get much quality storyline anymore. more just random songs to a theme. i mean i loved the britney episode because i love her music... but the storyline was bloody terrible! and also yes this week episode was kinda blah although it did tear me up a little!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 8, 2010)

sorry i did a search and couldnt find glee on it, thanks for merging the threads! the birtney episode was very funny, i agree the newest one was pretty boring


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 11, 2010)

I cried during this last episode.  I love Sue and her sister.  It's great to see the  more of the human side of Sue.

And of course, my favorite quotes from last week's episode...

Puck:  I mean, I see God everytime I make out with a new girl.

Brittany:  i did a book report on heart attacks if you want to give it to the doctor.  It got knocked down a whole letter grade because it was written in crayon.

She is definately my favorite character.  I love the dead pan way she delivers her lines LOL.


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 3, 2010)

I loved the Rocky Horror Episode


----------

